# new to some of this have lots of questions



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

OK first we have a pygmy goat we had two but lost one recently they were brother and sister they were our baby's we bottle feed them when ever we were outside doing anything they got out of there pin to just rome around they always stayed close came when we called they little girl is potty trained and is a registered pet therapy goat and is very much missing her brother now . so we are going to get another one this weekend actually 2 more to keep her company they are not baby's they told me it would be better that they were not baby's cause we were wanting to get 2 that we could bottle feed again so that they would have personality's similar to these guys but they said we want them to bond with her not us?? but one of my questions is we would like to get in to hiking etc. but don't know our goats very well ? what type of breed does everyone suggest I want ones that are very personable loving(like my pygmy) but yet can work . but do you think that they will be able to live with my Pygmy's OK or will they bet on them cause they are bigger then the Pygmy's?? OK that is enough for now sorry.. thanks for any help Joel- Rita


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I investigated pack goat breeds when I first thought of getting goats & this is what I remember from it: Oberhaslis goats are a preferred pack goat because of their ability to handle various climates & terrain & are less fussy than an alpine or Saanen. They aren't adverse to water like many other goat breeds. Wethers make better trail goats 'cause they aren't so distracted by their "natural instincts to go forth and multiply."

Some unexpected complications to using a pack goat on trails and/or camping in parks: make sure you have a current health certificate (within 30 days) and verification of CAE/CL free. Many states require this for using state trails. Also, make sure the place you're camping allows a pack goat. Bring your own water to give your animals. You'd be suprised how quickly you can have a health issue with an animal because they may not drink water that is strange to them. Dehydration = down goat = carrying the animal and all of your stuff back. 

Don't bring just one goat: Bring a buddy wether or another pack goat. Goats are herd animals & will be less fussy if there is another goat along with them. 

That's all I can think of for now. Good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have pygmy, nigerians, boer X, Alpine X and Nubians all in the same pen together. You should be fine with bigger ones in with your pygmy if need be. But, remember with 3 you always end up leaving one alone if you get 2 pack goats. So you may want to get her a buddy and then your pack goats.

Just a thought though. 

I also have sheep and horses in with my goaties


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have Mini-Nubians but we did have Nigerians in with our purebred Nubian does being bred though and right now we have some Nigerian wethers in with our Mini-Nubian does.


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

no kelebek, we will have 3 Pygmy's we went this weekend and got 2 little ones for company for our doe. but are wanting to know what breed of the larger goats is best for a pack goat those will be the 2 that we will have and they will always go together but we want a breed that is loving social type but I want to know if it is possible to trust them with my little Pygmy's ?? with them being larger I don't want my little ones hurt , and I know no one can guarantee this to me but I am sure some breeds personality's are better then others. we don't know much about all the different types of goat breeds that is why I was hoping that some of you could give me some good suggestions for the type I'm looking for ,or even tell me were I can get some go info that can tell me.
also would you think if we got young ones of what ever breed we pick would make it easier with putting them in with our Pygmy's ?? because with them being little they will be about the size our Pygmy's?? and not already bigger then they are when we bring them home?
I hope I am not to confusing .thanks Joel-Rita


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would get kids and raise them with the pygmies do they can grow up with them and they are just part of life. My Boers and Pygmies aren't best friends but they aren't hurting each other either.


----------

